# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Tasks of the Month: Aug. & Sept. '21

## Hilary

*Tasks of the Month: August and September 2021*



This topic is for the Lucid Tasks of the Month, voted on every month (or every other month) in our *Voting Booth Thread*. Please attempt any or all of these tasks throughout the month(s). 

Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen? Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the *Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*


*How to get your wings:*
1. Fully complete any of the tasks in a lucid dream in the time frame.
2. Post your successful lucid dream in a reply to this thread, using spoiler tags (using the "Go Advanced" reply button, you will see the box within a box button for a spoiler tag). 

Use the following heading format in your spoiler tag:
[Type of task] -[Name of the task] - [Success or fail]
For example:
Basic Task i - Drive a car - success

Then, after pressing "OK", add your lucid dream details. Make sure you only include the relevant lucid dream material related to the task. No need to post the full entry or non-lucid sections of the dream here.

3. Add the relevant dream journal entry link (Type "DJ Link", highlight your text, then press the earth button. Copy paste your DJ link into the box.).
4. Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task(s) that you've done: one basic or both, one advanced or both, and/or bonus.
5. You should receive your wings within a couple of days. If you don't, please reach out to the Forum Staff.

Please note, that we now have wings for every task. Requesting to join the group will upon approval also grant you access to Lucid Task Club.

Please, make sure you post here your attempts both failures and successes, this will make this post much more dynamic. Report back in this thread,* even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task.* Your efforts should make interesting reading! 

*Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:*

Your name will be displayed in *orange* in the online member's list at the bottom of the main forum page. *NEW* You'll also be displayed in *purple* (by popular vote) in our Discord channel.
You will receive a special title and badge.
You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited-access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. 

*Tasks For This Month:*
*Basic i:* Master martial arts by just studying a book. (RelicWraith)
*Basic ii:* Turn to the nearest DC and ask them what part of my subconscious they represent. (DorianMask)

*Advance i:* Ask the dream for the "most amazing musical experience" you can have. What happens? (MoonageDaydream)
*Advance ii:* Go camping on Antarctica. Watch the night sky, and experience the aurora australis. (Moonagedaydream)

*Bonus:* Travel to the time of your own birth and observe things during or just after your delivery from another perspective. (Danielle) 

__________________________________________________ _______________________
BEGINNER TASKS: (Anybody feel free to have fun with these, but you'll get wings only if you are a beginner. Some will change each month!)

1. Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
2. Touch the ground. What is it? Grass, asphalt?
3. Look at your body. What are you wearing?
4. Focus on different muscles in your body and make them flex.
5. Taste something. Does it taste as you'd exp
6. Find the text you can read, then look at it again. Has it changed?
7. Walk barefoot for a while. How does the ground feel on your feet?
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Note: This one is for two months instead of one. You have a little more time complete the task, as you wish! These tasks end on September 30th, 2021 at 11:59 pm EDT.

You got this everyone! 

-MoonageDaydreamer (filling in for HumbleDreamer)  :smiley:

----------


## Lang

> -MoonageDaydreamer (filling in for HumbleDreamer)



Thank you Moonage for filling in for me!  ::D: 





> *Bonus:* Travel to the time of your own birth and observe things during or just after your delivery from another perspective. (Danielle)



 I've had a dream that I briefly was my baby dream self before. Usually, I would have these when a Relative is having a baby.
For example: back in 2019-05-25.  :wink2:  




> I remember that I was in my mom and dad's room, it was dark. It was probably like about 5:00 in the morning or it was still dark. At one point my mum was holding me but, mostly remember that I was lying between them. 
> Then all of a sudden, I was holding a baby version dream self. You didn't know anything could be so small. I was so small, in my arms, It felt so strange, seeing that version of me. I was so delicate. I could feel that tiny heartbeat. I recall that I watched myself in a blanket, in my arms. I cooed as they- um-I, softly drifted off to sleep. When I was a baby again, I could feel the warmth as I nestled between my parent's bodies.



So yeah perfectly not confusing, right?  I'll try to do this Lucid task!  I guess.

Keep up the great work guys!! You *Do* got this!  :wink2:

----------


## Tiktaalik

Great tasks! Cant wait to get started. Think Ill start with the most amazing music experience. Curious to see what happens!

----------


## Hilary

> Thank you Moonage for filling in for me!



You're welcome. Cool dream. That task seems like it's pretty hard.





> Great tasks! Can’t wait to get started. Think I’ll start with the most amazing music experience. Curious to see what happens!



I did this one last year. I was taken up in the air while a little musical jack-in-the-box played a tune and circled my head. It was so weird!

----------


## Lang

> You're welcome. Cool dream. That task seems like it's pretty hard.



Thank you!

Well, I know we can do it!

----------


## IndigoRose

Basic ii task attempt - I think I am going to class this as a fail, although I am not completely sure. I didn't remember the "nearest" part, although in the first attempt, the woman probably was the nearest DC... but I don't know. Anyway, I am not happy with the answers. Why is it so hard to get anything meaningful from DCs?


*Spoiler* for _basic - Turn to the nearest DC and ask them what part of my subconscious they represent - fail_: 



I turn the corner and approach a woman. I excuse myself and ask her, "Which part of my subconscious do you represent?"
She looks confused and scared and doesn't know what to answer. She tries to talk her way out of it, so I let her go.

... later ...

I want to give the TotM a second try. There's a small market in a side alley. I approach a group of people, same question as before. They look confused and I notice they're really young, young teenagers. So I explain it to them in more detail.
"There's a theory," I say, "that all the people in the dreamworld, except for me..." a girl interrupts me: "Why except you?", but someone shushes her.
"All the people in the dreamworld, except me," I repeat, and continue, "represent a tiny part of my subconscious. And I have an assignment that my mother gave me" (this seems like an ok lie) "to ask some people what part of my subconscious they represent. So what part do you represent?"
The children seem attentive and understanding. One boy starts to say something but stops after two words and it doesn't make sense. Someone says they don't know. Someone else says something evasive. So I thank them and say ok. It doesn't get any better than that.




Link to the DJ entry

----------


## Lang

For those who are rather new to those types of tasks, we also have the BEGINNER TASKS:





> BEGINNER TASKS: (Anybody feel free to have fun with these, but you'll get wings only if you are a beginner. Some will change each month!)
> 
> 1. Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
> 2. Touch the ground. What is it? Grass, asphalt?
> 3. Look at your body. What are you wearing?
> 4. Focus on different muscles in your body and make them flex.
> 5. Taste something. Does it taste as you'd exp
> 6. Find the text you can read, then look at it again. Has it changed?
> 7. Walk barefoot for a while. How does the ground feel on your feet?

----------


## Rubetaxalot

I was in a work setting, there were several vending machines. The items kept changing which let me know I was in a dream. I asked a coworker for 100 grand and told him which pocket so he eventually pulled it out and gave it to me and I asked another coworker to count it for me (for some reason i thought this was a task). Then I remembered to ask the question, "Which part of my subconscious do you represent?" The guy counting the money said "nothing im just here" and the guy behind him said, "You want me to be honest? They slipped a neurallink in you." I replied with "Damn I'm funny" then woke up. Lol
Edit: I was fully lucid once i realized the vending machine kept changing. I tested it for a bit then I wandered around thinking of stuff to do.

----------


## Hilary

> I was in a work setting, there were several vending machines. The items kept changing which let me know I was in a dream. I asked a coworker for 100 grand and told him which pocket so he eventually pulled it out and gave it to me and I asked another coworker to count it for me (for some reason i thought this was a task). Then I remembered to ask the question, "Which part of my subconscious do you represent?" The guy counting the money said "nothing im just here" and the guy behind him said, "You want me to be honest? They slipped a neurallink in you." I replied with "Damn I'm funny" then woke up. Lol
> Edit: I was fully lucid once i realized the vending machine kept changing. I tested it for a bit then I wandered around thinking of stuff to do.



I don't think this is a fail. You followed the task's directions, which states to "Turn to the nearest DC and ask them what part of my subconscious they represent." The response you get does not really matter. Is there another reason you thought you failed?

----------


## Lang

*Spoiler* for _[Bonus: Travel to the time of your own birth and observe things during or just after your delivery from another perspective. (Danielle) (FAILED)_: 




Had a Wild. It was great. I wanted to witness my birth but, things went awry. The dream led me to a hologram portal. Which led to a variant of my reality instead. but, then I lost lucidity. In this variant of my reality NOW, it was like I was never was born. It was like my family was meeting me for the first time.




Link: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/hum...16-2021-92072/

----------


## Tiktaalik

> *Spoiler* for _[Bonus: Travel to the time of your own birth and observe things during or just after your delivery from another perspective. (Danielle) (FAILED)_: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a Wild. It was great. I wanted to witness my birth but, things went awry. The dream led me to a hologram portal. Which led to a variant of my reality instead. but, then I lost lucidity. In this variant of my reality NOW, it was like I was never was born. It was like my family was meeting me for the first time.



Unfortunate, but an interesting alternative!

----------


## Lang

Had another attempt for the bonus one... So I'm guess witnessing the Big Bang wouldn't count as witness your birth, right? But, I do recall holding baby-self at the end. 
Here: https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/hum...17-2021-92080/

----------


## Tiktaalik

Yippee! My first TOTM complete! 


*Spoiler* for _Advance task 1 - The most amazing musical experience - Success_: 



 Im lucid in my childhood bedroom when I remember my TOTM goal to have the most amazing musical experience and decide to hurry and do it. Dream! I yell out. Show me an amazing music experience! I then listen out with my hand by my ear like Hulk Hogan. Its quiet for a moment but then I hear the keys of a piano playing in the distance. Dum-da, Dum-da, Dum-da it repeats softly. I walk to the source of the music and enter an empty room where I find an Alexa on the windowsill which is playing the music. The piano is then joined by a flute in a pleasant duet. 

It goes:

Piano (repeating softly): 
Dum-da, Dum-da, Dum-da, Dum-da

Flute:
Tu-Tu-tuda-do Tu-Tu
(pause)
Tu-Tu-tuda-do Tu-Tuuu
(pause)
Tu-Tu-Tudda-dida-do Tu-Tu
(repeats)

Im delighted by the music and amazed how complete and authentic it sounds. I start to dance and skip around the room in a comical way. Im not sure why? I guess Im just amused by the whole, crazy experience and feel its the best way to enjoy it. As I do this the dream fades though and comes to an end. 




Not at all what I expected! I was thinking more of an orchestra or Queens performance at Live aid, but instead it was a piano and flute playing on an Alexa! It was a little disappointing at first until I really thought about it and fully appreciated that I just heard what I believe to be an original song conjured up by my mind! Im not a musical type so I cant really put the tune into words or re-create it but it did stick in my head for the morning. I found myself humming it to myself. Its starting to fade from my memory now sadly but I tried to jot down in words what it sounded like. I suppose in a way it is the most amazing musical experience Ive ever had. An original piece of music, created by my mind that no one will ever hear again. Amazing!

----------


## Lang

> Yippee! My first TOTM complete! 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Advance task 1 - The most amazing musical experience - Success_: 
> 
> 
> 
>  I’m lucid in my childhood bedroom when I remember my TOTM goal to have “the most amazing musical experience” and decide to hurry and do it. “Dream!” I yell out. “Show me an amazing music experience!” I then listen out with my hand by my ear like Hulk Hogan. It’s quiet for a moment but then I hear the keys of a piano playing in the distance. “Dum-da, Dum-da, Dum-da” it repeats softly. I walk to the source of the music and enter an empty room where I find an Alexa on the windowsill which is playing the music. The piano is then joined by a flute in a pleasant duet. 
> 
> ...



Don't forget to join the permission group to get your pair of wings.  : https://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mon...k-what-do.html 
Or here: https://www.dreamviews.com/profile.p...editusergroups

----------


## Hilary

> Yippee! My first TOTM complete! 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Advance task 1 - The most amazing musical experience - Success_: 
> 
> 
> 
>  I’m lucid in my childhood bedroom when I remember my TOTM goal to have “the most amazing musical experience” and decide to hurry and do it. “Dream!” I yell out. “Show me an amazing music experience!” I then listen out with my hand by my ear like Hulk Hogan. It’s quiet for a moment but then I hear the keys of a piano playing in the distance. “Dum-da, Dum-da, Dum-da” it repeats softly. I walk to the source of the music and enter an empty room where I find an Alexa on the windowsill which is playing the music. The piano is then joined by a flute in a pleasant duet. 
> 
> ...



Awesome!!

Yes I have had experiences like this too. One of the children's songs I wrote, the lyrics of the chorus (and concept of the song) came to me in a hynogogic state. Dreams are awesome for creativity.  :smiley:

----------


## Tiktaalik

> Awesome!!
> 
> Yes I have had experiences like this too. One of the children's songs I wrote, the lyrics of the chorus (and concept of the song) came to me in a hynogogic state. Dreams are awesome for creativity.



Really! Thats so cool! 
Its been one of my dream goals to walk around an art gallery full of art my mind has conjured up. Maybe a good suggestion for a TOTM as well if its not already been done?

----------


## RelicWraith

Hey, guess who just got Advanced Task i as well?


*Spoiler* for _Advanced Task i - Ask the dream for the most amazing musical experience - Success!_: 



...Satisfied, I wave the others away, and launch myself to the storm clouds. Things deteriorate into a grey void. I quickly think of a task. The superhero task was first in mind, though I sensed I probably didn't have time to try that. So, I instead try one of the TOTM's.

"All right, dream", I call out. "Show me the greatest musical experience!"

A few seconds later, I notice jazzy music sounding in the distance. As it becomes clearer, I identify it as a song from Cuphead. Pretty good, for sure, though I was looking for something unheard of. Several more Cuphead tracks played, much to my disappointment.

I almost give up, when finally, I hear an unfamiliar piece. This starts with a horn duet playing a tense, dissonant tune. It was an amateurish performance at best, neither tempo nor pitch remaining steady for significant lengths of time. But then, an entire big band ensemble accompanied the song. In contrast to the horn duet, the rest of the band were real pros. Such a juxtaposition only added to the tension. A really curious, thought-provoking piece, indeed.

At that moment, I found myself walking through a vast sound studio. I could see the band, each standing/seated behind a mic set, playing their respective instruments. The two horn players were in the center, while the other instrumentalists surrounded them in a box formation. Everyone there were dressed in expensive suits.

About a minute later, the song goes into a percussion solo. The drummers played a low, quick beat on their cymbals. There were occasional crescendo's, though it was never played loudly. Following that was a bass solo. Oddly, the "bass" was actually a viola. The player, a middle-aged light skinned woman, plucked the instrument with great disinterest as it stood on its own chair. The song seemed to end there. But, the silence breaks with a sudden, blaring crash. With the song over, the musicians celebrate with cheers, hoots, whistles, and handshakes all round.

The dream collapsed shortly after.




Link to DJ Entry

----------


## Tiktaalik

> Hey, guess who just got Advanced Task i as well?



Awesome! Glad you reached the end of the song before it collapsed. Was the music like anything youd heard before?

----------


## RelicWraith

Well, it was some kind of bop with free jazz mixed in. Not a style of music that's unheard of, but the melody was definitely unique IIRC.

----------


## Lang

Alright, Guys! Keep up the great work!! You got this!!

----------


## Tiktaalik

Basic-Task 2: Turn to the nearest DC and ask them what part of my subconscious they represent - Success 


*Spoiler* for _TOTM part_: 



Im lucid and walking down a street with an old friend of mine and wonder what I should do in the dream. I then remember my TOTM goal and turn to him and say what part of my subconscious do you represent? He pauses and thinks deeply for a moment as if he isnt fully sure. I stand and wait. The dream feels really stable but I hope he doesnt take too long as waiting around usually brings my lucids to an end. Im the part that stops you being ill he says. Wait, what do you mean? I question, not fully understanding. I just told you? he says as if annoyed that I wasnt paying attention. Ok, Ill think about it when I wake up I say not wanting to dwell on it right now and waste time. He starts to think again and looks confused. You are my universe? he says and its as if hes trying to make sense of his own existence. Well yeah, I think youre a part of my mind and this is all in my head I explain. I dont think we discuss this further and instead I go on to do other things






*Spoiler* for _The full dream_: 



Subconscious friend
-Lucid - DILD 

I cant remember the point I became lucid but Im in my spare bedroom and decide to jump through the wall to exit the house. I run and imagine myself leaping through the wall onto the drive below. I hit the wall and bounce back. It didnt work? Im surprised but try again and this time run and leap and watch as I fade through the wall and window as if its only a hologram. I then fall to the drive below but as I hit the ground I phase through it as well and fall into blackness. I stop myself and start pushing myself back up as if swimming and manage to pull myself out of the dark and back onto my driveway which is now solid. Its night outside and I get up and walk down the hill toward the main road and marvel at the stability and realism of the dream. I decide to manifest an old friend for some reason. Hes behind this bush I say as I go around the corner, expecting him to be there. Hes not? It didnt work and again Im surprised. I walk toward the road and suddenly he comes running out of the shadows and into the light. There you are! I say and believe the manifestation just needed some time to load. Its daylight now and I wonder what I should do next. I then remember my TOTM goal and turn to him and say what part of my subconscious do you represent? He pauses and thinks deeply for a moment as if he isnt fully sure. I stand and wait. The dream feels really stable but I hope he doesnt take too long as waiting around usually brings my lucids to an end. Im the part that stops you being ill he says. Wait, what do you mean? I question, not fully understanding. I just told you? he says as if annoyed that I wasnt paying attention. Ok, Ill think about it when I wake up I say not wanting to dwell on it right now and waste time. He starts to think again and looks confused. You are my universe? he says and its as if hes trying to make sense of his own existence. Well yeah, I think youre a part of my mind and this is all in my head I explain. I dont think we discuss this further and instead I go on to do other things. My memory is a bit fuzzy on what happens next. I remember thinking how stable the dream was and feeling lost for ideas on what to do again. I then remember my second TOTM goal about the northern lights but its not dark so I decide to try change location instead. I want to get to a forest and start thinking about it and hope it manifests. The dream collapses shortly after and goes dark. I expect to wake up but instead have an odd false awakening in which I awake in a small sleeping pod, like something out of science fiction. My lucidity has gone though and Its not until later I wake and recall the dream.




After waking up and reflecting I still dont know what he meant! It could be interpreted many ways but it just felt like a muddled reaction to my question and even he looked unsure about his answer. I found what he said afterward more interesting. You are my universe? It took me by surprise and was an interesting way for him to view me. I suppose his response is based on the idea that dreaming is like a universe inside your head.

----------


## Lang

Congrats!


Don't forget to link to DJ.  :smiley:

----------


## Tiktaalik

> Congrats!
> Don't forget to link to DJ.



Thanks! I dont always upload the DJ entry right away as Im trying to keep my journal entries in order on my profile. I can add it in as a second spoiler paragraph if needed?

----------


## Lang

Sure.  :smiley:  
Also, when you guys complete the tasks, don't forget to join the Permission Groups to receive your wings! 

Here: https://www.dreamviews.com/profile.p...editusergroups

----------


## Lang

Okay: Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen? Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.  ::D: 
Here: https://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mon...on-thread.html

~Humbledreamer.

----------


## IndigoRose

*Spoiler* for _Basic task ii - Turn to the nearest DC and ask them what part of my subconscious they represent - Success_: 




The DC walks to the other end of the room, where he joins another DC who was already there. I wonder what to do next. TOTM! I look around the room - the other DC is now just a little closer. I walk up to him and ask "What part of my subconscious do you represent?"
He looks at me in great surprise. "I don't know," he says, throwing up his hands. He turns to the other DC, but then turns back to me and says "Mrzoprs" with effort. I'm not sure I've understood correctly. "What?" "Mrzoprs," he repeats.

"Mrzoprs" is a nonsense word, but if I assume Czech etymology, it could be loosely translated as "regretboob" or "grumpyboob".



Link to the DJ

----------


## gab

Hi all!

I came here to get some inspiration. I always lucid better when I have a clear task in mind. I picked "camping in the antarctic", but I was not successful.
Anyway, thanks for the tasks!

----------


## Lucidreaman

> *Spoiler* for _Basic task ii - Turn to the nearest DC and ask them what part of my subconscious they represent - Success_: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ............"Mrzoprs" is a nonsense word, but if I assume Czech etymology, it could be loosely translated as "regretboob" or "grumpyboob".
> 
> 
> ...



Your DC speaks in Czech?  :-D
I was just wondering how you could get the word right.  :-)  Or that DC actually spelled the word?  :-)

----------


## IndigoRose

> Your DC speaks in Czech?  :-D
> I was just wondering how you could get the word right.  :-)  Or that DC actually spelled the word?  :-)



I am Czech living in the UK  :smiley:  and dreaming quite often bilingually... with Czech still dominant in non-lucids (although I use English in them sometimes too) and maybe 50/50 mix in lucids  :smiley:  which I can't really show well in my DJ, but usually, it isn't important.

----------


## Lang

*For those who have wings, and Successfully Completed the Lucid Tasks for The TOTM and TOTY go on and vote:* https://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-tas...ooth-totm.html
The deadline will be 10/5/21 at 11:59 pm EST. The tasks will then begin on 10/6/21 as soon as I get them posted.

Now, place your votes! You can do this!! 

~HD.
Administrative Coordinator Task Of The Month and Task Of The Year.

----------


## Lang

The new Tasks are up!! Thank you to those who voted! : https://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-tas...ooth-totm.html

This Task Of The Moth is now Locked. :lock: 

~HUMBLEDREAMER.
DV MOD.

Topic Lock!
 :lock:

----------

